# Seagull pier restaurant



## tuggitog (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone know if seagull pier restaurant is back opened? They had a mean soft crab sandwich IMO. Well nice pit stop too.
Thanks


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

I was out there last weekend and the restaurant was closed. it looked gutted like no remodling was going on. they dont look to be in a hurry to get it open. By the way I didnt see any fish out there either.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah i was out there the same weekend the window and door have a sign that says it will be open summer of 2010. So we will see


----------



## Tcul72 (Mar 19, 2006)

the remodeling is out for bid to contractors. my company is bidding on the HVAC work. i told my boss that if we get it there will be some days he only has to pay for toll once since i will be packing a sleeping bag:fishing:.

from what i hear they are trying to get it back open mid to late june


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Tcul72 said:


> the remodeling is out for bid to contractors. my company is bidding on the HVAC work. i told my boss that if we get it there will be some days he only has to pay for toll once since i will be packing a sleeping bag:fishing:.
> 
> from what i hear they are trying to get it back open mid to late june


Man I am glad to find that there are plenty of people like me!! I thought I had an addiction to fishing and that it had gotten too far. I guess not!!


----------

